# [HALF-SOLVED] Zle rysowane obramowanie przez putty programow

## soban_

Zauwazylem ostatnio, ze gdy lacze sie przez putty z translation utf-8 to dostaje zle narysowane programy typu: ufed, alsamixer, iptraf, mc itp tzn zamiast ladnie narysownego obramowania dostaje xxx i rozne dziwne znaczki np: *Quote:*   

>                lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk
> 
>                x IPTraf                                         x
> 
>                x An IP Network Statistics Utility               x
> ...

 Moje przypuszczenia sklaniaja sie ku fladze ncurses, dlaczego? Bo jesli damy:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % cat /etc/portage/package.use | grep mc

app-misc/mc -ncurses
```

I przemergujemy mc to wyglad programu mc przez putty poprawia sie -  wyglada normalnie (podkreslam caly czas ze przez putty, poniewaz przez konsole, yakuake czy tty wyglada wszystko poprawnie nawet z flaga ncurses czy bez niej).

Ma ktos pomysl czym to moze byc spowodowane? Oczywiscie bym nie chcial pozbywac sie calkowicie flagi ncurses z /etc/make.conf (USE="-ncurses") poniewaz zalezy mi na takich programach, jak wicd itp.

Podaje dodatkowe informacje:

```
wget www.soban.pl/backup.sh && chmod +x backup.sh && ./backup.sh

...

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482216/
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Zmienna TERM i ustawienia terminala w puttym.

----------

## soban_

Mozesz troche rozwinac ta mysl?

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % echo $TERM

xterm
```

Probowalem z roznymi ustawieniami TERM=vt100, TERM=vt220 itp jesli o to chodzi. A z putty w terminal co mam poprawic/zmienic?

----------

## sherszen

Po pierwsze - najnowsza wersja putty. Po drugie, sprawdz, czy masz poprawnie ustawione locale. Ja tak mam gdy nie ustawie w putty utf8, natomiast po przestawieniu putty na utf8, wszytsko jest dobrze. Chodzi oczywiscie o locale maszyny z która się łaczysz.

----------

## soban_

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> gdy lacze sie przez putty z translation utf-8 to dostaje zle narysowane programy...

 Chodzi o to, ze ustawiam utf-8 w translation putty przed polaczeniem z serwerem. W samym systemie tak mam:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

Putty sciagam tutaj http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html dokladniej http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.exe <- jesli chodzi o windowsa. Zas w Gentoo:

```
[I] net-misc/putty

     Available versions:  0.60_p20100131 0.61 {doc ipv6 kerberos}

     Installed versions:  0.61(21:27:21 28.09.2011)(kerberos -doc -ipv6)

     Homepage:            http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/

     Description:         UNIX port of the famous Telnet and SSH client
```

Mysle ze slash mogl miec racje, tylko do konca nie wiem, co mial na mysli. Co ciekawsze, na screenie wszystko jest rysowane poprawnie, wiec znalazlem rozwiazanie troche na okretke w ten sposob:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % TERM=screen
```

Wtedy wyswietla wszystko poprawnie, jednak mysle ze inny rodzaj zmiennej powinienem przypisac, na razie jednak bedzie przypisany screen do TERM w .bashrc/.zshrc,  a no i co do mc, to zauwazylem ze sie zawiesza przy uruchomieniu. Jednak rozwiazanie problemu to (tak na screenie samym tez sie zwiesza):

```
alias mc='TERM=xterm mc'
```

Zostala jedna rzecz denerwujaca, mianowicie screen z ustawieniami:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ % cat .screenrc

hardstatus alwayslastline

hardstatus string '%{gk}[ %{G}%H %{g}][%= %{wk}%?%-Lw%?%{=b kR}(%{W}%n*%f %t%?(%u)%?%{=b kR})%{= kw}%?%+Lw%?%?%= %{g}][%{Y}%l%{g}]%{=b C}[ %m/%d %c ]%{W}'
```

Wyswietla dolny pasek w polowie na zielono. Wiec tak samo jak z mc 

```
alias screen='TERM=xterm screen'
```

Jeszcze jedno pytanko, da sie to globalnie wszystkim uzytkownikom ustawic przy polaczeniu przez ssh, zamiast:

```
#poprawnie wyswietlane obramowanie

TERM=screen

alias mc='TERM=xterm mc'

alias screen='TERM=xterm screen'
```

przypisywac do .bashrc/.zshrc? Bo te wszystkie rzeczy ktore tutaj wykonuje sa potrzebne tylko przy polaczeniu przez putty, loklanie na maszynie nie trzeba ich wykonywac - aby wszystko bylo poprawnie wyswietlane. Chyba ze ktos uwaza ze cos innego bedzie lepsze zamiast screena w TERM?

----------

